# First aid kid for hiking/outdoors.



## Aidey (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm trying to put together a first aid kit for hiking, and when I look at all the suggested kit contents I can't help but think how useless most of the stuff is. I was wondering if any of the outdoorsy people here had put together a first aid kit with actually useful stuff? Most of the traumatic injuries I can think of can be handled with gauze, duct tape and quick clot.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 15, 2011)

Aidey said:


> I'm trying to put together a first aid kit for hiking, and when I look at all the suggested kit contents I can't help but think how useless most of the stuff is. I was wondering if any of the outdoorsy people here had put together a first aid kit with actually useful stuff? Most of the traumatic injuries I can think of can be handled with gauze, duct tape and quick clot.



Gauze, duct tape, roller gauze, alcohol prep pads, and a knife are all that I carry. A CPR mask can be carried but let's face it if your hiking and someone has a full arrest it's going to be a long time before help will be there.

EDIT: Oooh and a couple pair of gloves.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 15, 2011)

My backpacking first aid kit is pretty simple. I am all about traveling light. My kit is contained in the bag from a pre-packaged kit, but I have modified it to meet my demands.

First (and possibly most important, lol): A bottle of IBU.
2 triangle bandages
2 rolls of coban
Several 4x4s
Several 2x2s
1 roll of gauze
Several bug bite swab thingies
Bandaids
Small bottle of alcohol hand cleaner
Small bottle of H2O2
Tweezers
Small sewing scissors
1 #15 Scalpel blade
1 #11 Scalpel blade
1 Epi Pen
Moleskin

That'll take care of the vast majority of stuff I think. If there is anything more major, I will irrigate it with water, then the H2O2, then hold it all together with gauze and whatever clothes I need to slice up. 

With the Epi, I figure, what the heck, I (or the pt) may have another reaction, but then again, they might not. If they don't, we are good. If they do, I done all I can. If I didn't have the Epi they are screwed from the get go.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 16, 2011)

All the epi pens I have ever seen (from patients) have to be kept in a cooler at all times. Do they make them so they don't have to be kept cold?

And also what would you use the scaple blades for? I'm just curious


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 16, 2011)

firefite said:


> All the epi pens I have ever seen (from patients) have to be kept in a cooler at all times. Do they make them so they don't have to be kept cold?



I had an epipen for several years and was never told it had to be in a cooler. Seemed to work fine the 3 times I had to use it.


----------



## BoondockMedic (Aug 16, 2011)

Maxpedition Fatty Organizer with:

outer pocket: 
gloves
CPR shield

left inner:
multiple 4x4
telfa pads
moleskin
assorted bandaids
penlight
lighter
sharpie marker
bandage scissors
nail clippers
eyeglass repair kit (holding 4 large safety pins and lg sewing needles as well)

right inner:
high-quality tweezers, 2, varied tips
single-edge razor blade
Leatherman PS4 multitool
flattened partial roll of Vetwrap
flat plastic strip with duct/electrical/fabric tape wrapped in parallel
irrigation syringe
contact lens cases holding advil, immodium, pepcid, benadryl, cotton packed
folded 3ft sheet aluminum foil
alcohol wipes
assorted gauze

Povidone, etc. if this is more than a day hike.

And yes, it's overkill but still relatively lightweight, and many items can also serve for gear repair.  Except for the CPR shield, every item in there has been used at least once in the past couple of years.


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 16, 2011)

I have the adventure medical .9 , link. with some ot the stuff taken out, some added. it may vary from the list as i have had it for years, but the packs small and is kept on top. 

heres what came with it:

Supply List

Bandage Materials
5	Bandage, Adhesive, Fabric, 1" x 3"
2	Dressing, Non-Adherent, Sterile, 3" x 4"
1	Bandage, Conforming Gauze, 3"
3	Bandage, Adhesive, Fabric, Knuckle
3	Dressing, Gauze, Sterile, 3" x 3", Pkg./2
2	Dressing, Gauze, Sterile, 2" x 2", Pkg./2
added quick clot combat gauze and tourniquet

Bleeding
1	Gloves, Nitrile (Pair), Hand Wipe
1	Trauma Pad, 5" x 9"

Blister / Burn
2	Moleskin, Pre-Cut & Shaped (11 pieces)

Duct Tape
1	Duct Tape, 2" x 50" removed

Fracture / Sprain
1	Bandage, Elastic with Velcro, 2"removed

Instrument
3	Safety Pins
1	Splinter Picker/Tick Remover Forceps

Medication
1	Aspirin (325 mg), Pkg./2
3	Antihistamine (Diphenhydramine 25 mg)
4	Diamode (Loperamide HCI 2 mg), Pkg./1
4	Ibuprofen (200 mg), Pkg./2
2	After Bite Wipe
added, EPI 1mg amp, benadryl 50mg vial, 1ml syringe, tylenol, more ibuprofen

Wound Care
3	Alcohol Swab
1	Tincture of Benzoin Topical Adhesive
1	Cotton Tip Applicator, Pkg./2
4	Triple Antibiotic Ointment, Single Use
1	Syringe, Irrigation, 10 cc, 18 Gauge Tipremoved
1	Wound Closure Strips, 1/4" x 4", Pkg./10
6	After Cuts & Scrapes Antiseptic Wipe
1	Tape, 1" x 10 Yards

added small survival kit with mylar blanket, fire starting kit, compass, signal mirror, whistle,


----------



## johnrsemt (Aug 16, 2011)

I would keep the duct tape:  Great for surgical repairs on shoes, boots, packs, tents, sleeping bags and people  (and with gauze for dogs paws pads boo boos).

  More gauze,  less bandaids.

  more than 1 pair of gloves.

   I have 1-5 kits depending how long and far and how many people:  I always have a small kit with me, for short hikes with 1-2 people:  and I have gone up to 450 people on a 6 day 52 mile backpack.   I just spread the kits around to more people who are trained to help;  and spread those people around the trip.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 16, 2011)

I prefer duct tape over moleskin. It works just fine and is more durable and waterproof. 

The standard bandaids, gauze, tape, etc. I carry a good selection of bandaids. I love the Nexcare waterproof ones (the clear ones), knuckle bandaids (great for all weird spots not just knuckles) and Bandaid Advanced Healing for Blisters.... which I never use for blisters. They're great for other wounds and are extremely durable. I had one last on my palm through 3 days of tent camping and intensive fishing. Would've lasted much longer but I wanted to pull it to check the wound out. 

Lots of OTCs - ibuprofen, Benadryl, etc, etc. 

Regular ol' Wet Wipes are a must. 

On our last trip we had to make a long emergency drive to Walmart when my dog split a pad open. With the lidocaine from some Bactine and a good Coban job she went from limping to her normal crazy hiking, swimming self. So now I carry that stuff for sure -for dogs and us. 

Eye wash is nice. Hydrocortisone is a must. 

Ace bandage. 

I pack pretty light. For a week-long trip I carry a 10 x 4 x 5 pouch (roughly football size) and that contains all first aid and toiletry stuff for myself, my boyfriend and dogs. Sunscreen, contact lens stuff, several Rx meds, girl stuff like face lotion, toothpaste/brush, deodorant...


----------



## Aidey (Aug 16, 2011)

I subscribe to the Alton Brown way of thinking. If it can't do more than one thing, I'm not very interested in carrying it, hence my issue with every commercial first aid kit I've looked at.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 16, 2011)

My kit is pretty standard. The biggest thing my buddies and I carry are a Satellite phone, 2 when backcountry skiing. It's awful to think about but in the event the guy buried in an avalanche has a phone, we have another one to get help coming. 

Bandaids
gauze
kerlex
ace bandage
duct tape
triangle bandage
alcohol swabs
lighter
flashlight
benadryl
ibuprofen
2" medical tape
tweezers
and a knife.

It all fits in a little zip up case that fits nicely into a day-pack. I can improvise pretty well if I need something in a cinch ie. tourniquet or a splint.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 16, 2011)

NVRob said:


> My kit is pretty standard. The biggest thing my buddies and I carry are a Satellite phone, 2 when backcountry skiing. It's awful to think about but in the event the guy buried in an avalanche has a phone, we have another one to get help coming.



You should really carry shovels and beacons and learn how to use them as well. It's good to get help started but if you get buried, your buddy has a shot at rescuing you. If he can't, the SAR team will be doing a recovery mission, not a rescue.

They have some really good avalanche awareness courses out here that will teach you how to avoid an avalanche in the first place by evaluating terrain and snow conditions, then how to use beacons and such. If you spend any time in the backcountry in the winter I highly recommend taking such a course.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 16, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> You should really carry shovels and beacons and learn how to use them as well. It's good to get help started but if you get buried, your buddy has a shot at rescuing you. If he can't, the SAR team will be doing a recovery mission, not a rescue.
> 
> They have some really good avalanche awareness courses out here that will teach you how to avoid an avalanche in the first place by evaluating terrain and snow conditions, then how to use beacons and such. If you spend any time in the backcountry in the winter I highly recommend taking such a course.



I have my AIARE level 2 and am a pro ski patroller, I have spent plenty of time in the BC. We carry all that you mentioned and avy probes. I agree a SAR team is going to be doing a recovery if we can't find our buddy, you can get lucky though although it's extremely rare.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Aug 17, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That'll take care of the vast majority of stuff I think. If there is anything more major, I will irrigate it with water, then the H2O2, then hold it all together with gauze and whatever clothes I need to slice up.


Why H2O2?


> It is a common misconception that hydrogen peroxide is a disinfectant or antiseptic for treating wounds. While it is an effective cleaning agent, hydrogen peroxide is not an effective agent for reducing bacterial infection of wounds. Further, hydrogen peroxide applied to wounds can impede healing and lead to scarring because it destroys newly formed skin cells.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 17, 2011)

I've always been told to NOT use H2O2 to clean wounds because of what you said. I dont understand why it seems to be common practice...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 17, 2011)

H2O2 is good at debriedment (spelling?) and that is a big thing I am shooting for. I like to hike several days in, so I don't want to have a wound full of crap to hike three days out on. Assuming I have no (or limited) clean water, I'll use the H2O2 to clean and debried (spelling, again). After that, I use some form of disinfectant. 

To be honest, when it comes to cellulitis, sepsis, other forms of infection that can set in over a few days (or at least start setting in) from debris and goobies in the wound vs. increased scarring, I'll take the scarring any day. 

And the scalpel blades are great for lancing blisters that have to be lanced, for cutting down to pull out deep splinters, for cutting moleskin (in a pinch), for other things too.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 17, 2011)

To quote a former medical director, if it is clean enough to drink, it is clean enough to use on a wound. If I was really worried about it I would just double the amount of purification tablets called for to the water I was going to use.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 17, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I have my AIARE level 2 and am a pro ski patroller, I have spent plenty of time in the BC. We carry all that you mentioned and avy probes. I agree a SAR team is going to be doing a recovery if we can't find our buddy, you can get lucky though although it's extremely rare.



Sorry I neglected to remember your background. 




I've been told diluted hydrogen peroxide is fine for cleaning wounds. 

It's also recommended for doggy first aid kits. It's a fantastic emetic in case they get in to anything bad for them. I'm not sure what kind of situation you would encounter outdoors but it's not a bad idea to have just in case.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 17, 2011)

Aidey said:


> I subscribe to the Alton Brown way of thinking. If it can't do more than one thing, I'm not very interested in carrying it, hence my issue with every commercial first aid kit I've looked at.



Duct tape
Honey
Cheese cloth
Maglite
Woven belt (for keeping up shorts or as a tourniquet)
etc


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 17, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Sorry I neglected to remember your background.



No worries!  I'm glad someone's looking out for me haha


----------



## MedicBender (Aug 18, 2011)

Bottle of whiskey, bite stick, and a sutures.


----------



## firetender (Aug 18, 2011)

My preference is to have a big kid, loaded up with everything mentioned, since I don't have to carry it all.


----------



## nelschang (Aug 19, 2011)

*BoyScout*

Half my trunk is with BLS and first-aid and food crap...iono why...went camping and never took it out


----------

